

Hardware after Snowden revelations? - xsNzgw8

Hi, community!<p>I think everybody reading HN watched Jacob Applebaum&#x27;s talk at CCC. I&#x27;m a little bit confused with that information. I&#x27;m asking you: which hardware parts you would trust?
======
jmnicolas
Apart pen and paper you cannot trust anything you didn't build yourself from
scratch.

And then you have no clue about the vulnerabilities of your creation.

At one point you have to balance paranoia vs practicality.

I think you need 2 systems : one that is connected and where you control
carefully the data that it might leak about you and a non connected one _,
heavily encrypted where you have private data.

_ no wifi card, Ethernet port glued etc

